# Poo Identification Required Please



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings,

Over the past year I have noticed deposits of medium to light green poo, about an egg cup full in quantity, dotted about over a 4 yards length of flower border in my garden. It looks like a mixture of seaweed and olives but in a gelatinous form.

I've spoken to a local wildlife sanctuary and they can't suggest what animal might have produced something like this. I haven't noticed it anywhere else in the garden which makes me think the area might be being used as a latrine.

There is a well established fair sized pond about 6 yards away which has all the usual amphibians - but do they use latrines?

Anybody got any ideas?

Regards,

Pete.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Little Martian invaders? :wink: :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

sounds a bit birdy like possibly pigeons using it although not like them to be so precise. would l think look at a bird but not bird of prey as you didnt mention feathers etc.


Are you sure it is poo and not a regurge. If something was drinking the water and throwing up a bit afterwards but came in/left via that route. 

take a photo and put it up for us to have a look at. 

Maybe flatten the area as much as possible and see if any footprints left. if it was dry would say sprinkle ground with flour but no use today doing that!!!


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
I have used this forum in the past for advice and the contributors on there certainly seemed to know their stuff! Perhaps they could help?

http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/forums/index.php

Shirley


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

How about hedgehog poo?


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Thanks, that's put me off my breakfast :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think it might be a duck


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hedghogs I am sure.
Make a wooden box the size of a shoebox with one end open.
Hinge the top like a lid.
Place it alongside your fence in a shaded spot.
You may find a hedghehog is looking for somewhere to sleep and nest.
They like eating slugs.
Dave p

www.gardenersworld.com/how-to/projects/hedgehog-house/


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Well it wasn't me before you start pointing the finger. 

Mine are Orange.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Rudderman said:


> Thanks, that's put me off my breakfast :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think it might be a duck


Ah yes I saw poo like that at Chertsey last weekend. So yes i say ducks as well.

My hedgehogs poo is black and like a bullet shape and I get some where he squeezes through a gate --must be a strain so he needs to go on a diet.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You need to ask Chris Packham on Autumn watch, he is always talking about Poo


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Does it taste like poo? 8O 

Soory, had to say it


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Does it taste like poo? 8O
> 
> Soory, had to say it


I can hardly Bear to think of that :wink:

I was going to say take a dive


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for replies so far.

There hasn't been any good evidence the last few weeks to take pictures of. As far as ducks and hedgehogs go, never seen ducks around here and St Tiggywinkles says it won't be hedgehogs unless in a very poorly state. 

I'll keep watch and maybe capture something in the future.

P.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its probally Rat S..t

if it is could you collect it and send it to me

I use it to make rats..t screwdrivers and socket sets


----------

